# Opus X Lost City vs Opus X Regular



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm contemplating getting a box of 10 Double Robusto of FFOX The Lost City.

Are they different than regular FFOX? I hear they were grown from a different summer crop.

I really want to get to know FFOX, and am wondering if that's a good start.

Thanks!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Lost city does come from a different crop... it was grown out of season for the movie filming. 

Since you're looking to get to know the brand, this is a one-off production, and may not do that for you. 

With that said, I've had plenty of opus, but no Lost City's - so my above opinion is nearly worthless.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Saw several boxes of Lost City in the local B&M the other day. $45.00 and up....EACH!
For that price they better come with a happy ending.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Lost City cigars come with a different wrapper, one that was grown off-season for the movie "The Lost City." The tobacco turned out to be tasty, so they decided to make cigars with it. If you want to get to know FFOX, then get to know FFOX, and don't worry about Lost City or Forbidden X. Just try a few sizes of these cigars, and smoke em. Simple as that.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

So do you guys know a reputable source online that will sell them by the box? I would like to get a box of 10 double robusto size, and every place I know is wither out of stock or selling 3 at a time.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> So do you guys know a reputable source online that will sell them by the box? I would like to get a box of 10 double robusto size, and every place I know is wither out of stock or selling 3 at a time.


They are pretty hard to buy by the box online, and from my experiences online vendors kill you with price markups when it comes to Opus'.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> The Lost City cigars come with a different wrapper, one that was grown off-season for the movie "The Lost City." The tobacco turned out to be tasty, so they decided to make cigars with it. If you want to get to know FFOX, then get to know FFOX, and don't worry about Lost City or Forbidden X. Just try a few sizes of these cigars, and smoke em. Simple as that.


What is Forbidden X? I think I had it before, or was it Perfection X or something. Why are they different? And how?


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> What is Forbidden X? I think I had it before, or was it Perfection X or something. Why are they different? And how?


The forbidden x i think is just a black band opus x. Now i dont know if its a different blend. They ussually sell the Black Bands at Casa Fuente and I guess its a more of a suvenier to say you been at CF and more reason to hype the opus brand. I could be wrong since I've never had one, the lost cities are are and if you end up gettin a box I'd like to buy a stick from you sir,


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

There's a shop near here that's know for their pipes, but they have pile of opus and lost city's etc.

FK Kirsten Kirsten Pipe Company - Can't order online, but you can call them!

They even have one of each of these on the shelf (one blue, one green) Prometheus International, Inc. - Home Page

And yes, they cost over $2,000...


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Just had my first ox the other night. A beli xXx. The power ranger. Absolutely brilliant little smoke. I believe it's just short of five inch with a fifty two ring. It smoked for an hour. I'm not sure, but if the rest of the line is as good.....I'm gonna end up broke and divorced. Not necessarily in that order. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Get regular Opus X !! 
Had the Lost City when it came out...not a fan, at all, I give it 2 thumbs down, and that's being kind.

Love love love OpusX...


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> What is Forbidden X? I think I had it before, or was it Perfection X or something. Why are they different? And how?


Here is some info.

GarTrader -> Arturo Fuente


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Lost city does come from a different crop... it was grown out of season for the movie filming.
> 
> Since you're looking to get to know the brand, this is a one-off production, and may not do that for you.
> 
> With that said, I've had plenty of opus, but no Lost City's - so my above opinion is nearly worthless.


Thanks for that info. I was wondering what was different about them. Never knew they were for a movie. Creative idea to actually make a cigar out of movie set decor. 

Would love to try one, but ain't happenin at around $40.00 a pop. I can buy a box of 20-25 cigars for that price.

EDIT:

Oh god. Found theres different sizes and stuff for this series.

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/thumbn...ENTE-OPUS-X-LOST-CITY/9578/c/8336/pc/8335.uts

5 Packs are $250.00... INSANE.

I remember seeing this.

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/catalo...-24362&cvsfa=2407&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=523837383335


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

There is a cigar shop in Minnesota called Burn. He has to mark all of his retail sales up by 70% just to cover the states tobacco tax. He told me about a month ago he would knock 30% off of his retail price if I purchased from him out of state. I think he is a guy you call and tell him what you want, what you would like to pay for it, and then see if he takes the deal.

I believe his name was James. He had more OpusX than I have ever seen under one roof except for Casa Fuente in Vegas.

Good luck on your quest.


----------

